# What kind of herb is this?



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello. This herb is growing in a friend's herb garden. Her husband bought/planted the herbs last yr and they aren't marked. I'm not really sure what this is. It tastes a lot like oregano. Looks nothing like any oregano or other herb I have. This picture shows it while in bloom. Any ideas??


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't see a pic?


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Me either.  I even clicked on the little picture icon....nothing.


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok this is strange. The picture was there when I posted. Let's try this again....


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Wild Bergamot, similar to bee-balm.


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

bergamot, sometimes called bee balm. makes good tea


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

That is lilac colored *Monarda didyma*. There are two colors of monarda there in that picture (lilac and red) but that is the didyma variety, not the wild fistulosa variety - monarda fistulosa (also has pale lilac colored blooms but shorter stems and flatter flowers) is what is called wild bergamot because it smells like oil of bergamot oranges from Spain, used for making Earl Grey tea. Monarda didyma (which has red, lilac and several other colors of blooms) is what your friend has there and many varieties of domesticated didyma are sold as an herb or ornamental plant - all monardas are most commonly known as bee balm, bergamot, horsemint, oswego tea plant. 

Monarda is also found in other colors besides lilac and red - there is also white, cream, blue, several shades of pink, orange-red, scarlet, violet, dark purple, mahogany, and very pale creamy pink spotted with dark fuschia-pink and violet. 

All types and colors of monarda have many medicinal, cosmetic and culinary uses as well as being good for making infusions used to dispell biting insects. All parts of the plant and flowers are edible and safe if not eaten to excess (the flowers are especially delicious as a garnish, as a spice in cooking or for making jellies or wines). They're great for attracting hummingbirds, butterflies, bees.

Wild bergamot (fistulosa) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monarda_fistulosa

Domesticated monarda (didyma) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monarda_didyma

Here is a pretty good list of monarda varieties with pictures of the colors, it's not a complete list though: http://www.specialperennials.com/Other_Perennials/Plant_List_Monarda.htm


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone. This tastes like oregano. That's what Bergamot is supposed to taste like? I have never tasted this taste in Earl Gray??


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

FarmFamily said:


> Thanks everyone. This tastes like oregano. That's what Bergamot is supposed to taste like? I have never tasted this taste in Earl Gray??


No, wild bergamot bee balm does not taste like oregano. Bergamot bee balm (monarda fistulosa) has a taste similar to oil from the zest of bergamot oranges and that bergamot orange oil is what's used in Earl Grey tea. It's a very unique taste and doesn't taste anything like any kinds of herbs.

Cultivated bee balm (Monarda didyma), which is what is in the picture you posted, can have a taste similar to several kinds of culinary herbs and flowers depending on the variety and color of the bee balm plants - i.e. oregano, sage, savory, tarragon, various types of mints, lemon thyme, lemon balm, basil, even French lavender, lilac and pansy flowers are flavours that may over-lay the natural minty bee balm flavour. 

I grow 5 types of monarda didyma bee balm and they each have different flavours overlaying the normal minty bee balm flavour. My lilac one tastes like peppery hot oregano, my red one tastes like lemon thyme, my mahogany one tastes a bit like rosemary flowers, my pink one tastes faintly like variegated sage and my white one smells like pansies and tastes like sweet viola flowers. On all of them the flowers are very sweet because they're full of nectar. 

But not the unique citrusy taste of oil of bergamot oranges.


----------

